

Tech Company CEOs as Game of Thrones Characters - fookyong
http://beatrixapp.com/blog/15-tech-company-ceos-as-game-of-thrones-characters.html

======
sportanova
Steve Ballmer is Hodor

~~~
fookyong
man, I really wanted to say that in the text but it just felt a little bit too
cruel :D

Hodor, hodor, hodor = Developers, developers, developers

------
massappeal
this is kinda pissing me off. Melissa Meyer shares no personality traits with
Khaleesi, but they are the same because she's the only woman leading a major
tech company?

Saying Peter Cashmore is the equivalent of Jamie Lannister is even worse.
Saying that one represents the other because they share "dashing good looks,
their flowing blonde locks, their square jaws, their piercing eyes" (all of
which fall under the category of "dashing good looks" btw) is like when dudes
say that this chick and that chick both have big boobs, so their obviously the
same, as if they are devoid of personality. Jamie is defined by his skills as
a warrior and his DGAF attitude as much, if not more, than he is for his
looks.

I will concede though that the comment of Elon Musk discovering alien life by
staring idly at the sky one day was pretty funny.

~~~
fookyong
oops, please don't let yourself get angry :)

some of these are because of actually-similar character traits, and a few are
just-for-fun because of physical similarities. I tried to make that clear in
the text.

Out of interest, who would be your Mother of Dragons?

~~~
massappeal
Naval Ravikant. Not to accuse him of femininity, but I think he's building his
own little army over at Angellist, and a few of them are bound to be Dragons
in the near future.

~~~
fookyong
ah good analogy, but arguably I could say the same thing about Mayer and her
slew of recent acquisitions :) 37 acquisitions in 20 months (!!)

[http://ibnlive.in.com/photogallery/15418.html](http://ibnlive.in.com/photogallery/15418.html)

~~~
massappeal
ya but not one of them is going to save Yahoo!. Yahoo!'s problem is that
they're too large to be a media company but too small to be a technology
company, so inevitably, they are neither.

